# Draw your dog?



## Adjecyca

I'm not very "good" at drawing, but i do like to do it,

and i'm due for some practice, anyone want me to draw their dog?

I get a bit lazy when i draw long haired dogs, but i wanna get better with it.
Dogs I drew:

















































I apologise, it's a picture of my drawings, i don't have a scanner

So if you'll let me draw your dog, just give me a reference picture and i'll get to it

Also i wasn't sure where to post this

so i put it here


----------



## t1dirty

cool art work


----------



## meganc66

you can draw my dog(s)!!
you can pick anything from my album here on GP or i can scrounge another picture up for ya if you want, just let me know  heehee
great work!


----------



## mygirlmaile

OH OH OH. Go for it! Try Maile!!!


----------



## Laughter777

Do you just draw dogs?? I have been looking for someone to draw a head shot of one of my goats to use on my business card....


----------



## Adjecyca

Laughter777 said:


> Do you just draw dogs?? I have been looking for someone to draw a head shot of one of my goats to use on my business card....


I've drawn a lot of animals though i've never drawn a goat,
I have drawn sheep sorta close to a goat?

You could show me a picture and i'll try


----------



## cEElint

feel free to draw my Dre Dogg










my girl Daisy too..


----------



## mygirlmaile

cEElint said:


> feel free to draw my Dre Dogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girl Daisy too..


great pics. beautiful dogs!!


----------



## Adjecyca

I'll try to have the pics done by friday 
thanks.


----------



## t1dirty

you got your work cut out for you............can't wait till see them done......i mite be next in line


----------



## Czar

very nice artwork i can only draw stick figures


----------



## cEElint

if they come out good enough i may even buy them from you..


----------



## Adjecyca

meganc66 said:


> you can draw my dog(s)!!
> you can pick anything from my album here on GP or i can scrounge another picture up for ya if you want, just let me know  heehee
> great work!





















I plan on drawing your other dog also


----------



## Adjecyca

cEElint said:


> if they come out good enough i may even buy them from you..


Thanks ^_^
but they certaintly aren't worth any money
they're just good doodles ha

I got one done, i don't really like how it came out.

Better luck on the next one i suppose


----------



## Adjecyca

mygirlmaile said:


> OH OH OH. Go for it! Try Maile!!!


I'm still workin on hers, i think i'll have her done for tomorrow.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Thank look great so far! And YAY! Im excited!!!


----------



## cEElint

not bad, thanks.. ... better than i can do.. lol..


----------



## meganc66

Awwww she looks so great! Beautimous! Can't wait to see your other drawings, awesome so far!


----------



## Adjecyca

I'm not sure if i'm done with these yet
part of me wants to go all out with the shading & stuff,
while the other part of my wants to go to sleep

We'll see


----------



## mygirlmaile

awh yayy!!! youre good. lol. Maile thinks she looks hawt. thanks!


----------



## meganc66

you've very good, awww look at my little roodledoodle


----------



## cEElint

is this one Dre?? i'm diggin it


----------



## pimpidypimp

feel free to draw my dog


----------



## Czar

u can draw good...but I"m the pictionary champ my drawing skills are superb


----------



## Harley D

aw man that is great I love your art work. A heck of alot better then mine lol

Can I make a few requests?


























lol sorry I dont know how to make it smaller:roll:

I just love your art work. I wish I can get my art teacher to start teaching me how to do animals. I am not a fan of people art at all... both of my people came out looking like what is coming out a dogs behind lol:hammer:


----------



## Firehazard

Dont do for free what people will pay money for.......... I won't post a dog, well maybe stratton and his dogs, that I drew, most people like the charcoals or use them as tattoos.. VERY GOOD DRAWINGS>> NICE SKETCHES for sure... Here is a quick sketch of my eye as I looked in the mirror..


----------



## Harley D

you should sign up for deviantart.com
There you can sell your work. Just post a few up and post around that you are selling some by requests. If you do just make a journal about the request and I will post your journal around


----------



## Adjecyca

Sorry i haven't updated this post,
work has been really hectic lately, though i have gotten some drawings done, i haven't had time to take pictures i'll try to photograph them tomorrow


----------



## t1dirty

good work so far


----------



## thaim

can u draw the one in my signature please! thx!!


----------

